# Remington 700 project



## Vance1012 (Oct 21, 2013)

So I bought a remington 700 adl .308 3 years ago and I've decided to change some things. The gun is painted stock barrel and action a tan color. First how can I remove the paint from the barrel and action. I'm going to buy a Monte Carlo bdl stock from stockys and a adl to bdl conversion kit from brownells. How important is it to bed the stock, I haven't decided on either laminate or walnut(suggestions would be appreciated). If it's a must how much would a gunsmith charge and where is one close to buford? Also is re blueing the barrel a hard task?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 21, 2013)

Is it paint or something more durable like cerakote? If its cerakote or duracoat it will have to be blasted off.


----------



## woodyjim (Oct 21, 2013)

To blue a gun properly, it's probably not best to take it yourself. I think that you boil it in a few different chemicals.but I think you can buy a cold blue, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Vance1012 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's just some spray paint


----------



## wareagle700 (Oct 22, 2013)

Get some brake cleaner from an auto parts store. It works great for removing paint.


----------



## Vance1012 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll try that today after work. What about bedding the stock?


----------



## wareagle700 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, bedding is very beneficial to accuracy and consistency.

Read this when you get some time:

http://www.6mmbr.com/pillarbedding.html

If you are not comfortable with doing that, it shouldn't cost more than $250 for a pillar bedding job by a good gunsmith. (don't let your local gun shop's self proclaimed gunsmith take a hack at it) Have it done right or do it yourself.


----------



## Vance1012 (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Vance1012 (Oct 22, 2013)

This is the rifle before I start, ordered the stock and conversion kit today. About to try acetone and try to take paint off tonight will post more pics as process moves along. I'm EXCITED!!!


----------



## Vance1012 (Oct 22, 2013)

Got the paint off!


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice! Make sure you get some oil on your parts before they rust, the acetone will have taken everything off.


----------



## Vance1012 (Oct 22, 2013)

What is good at removing rust on the barrel and action? And something to prevent rust in the future.


----------



## jglenn (Oct 23, 2013)

0000 steel wool and some good oil will remove most surface rust..


then apply Eezox . Best rust preventative out there for the $$


----------



## Vance1012 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok thanks I'll try that


----------



## Vance1012 (Oct 24, 2013)

Stock and bottom metal will be here today will put it together after work and post pics.


----------



## Vance1012 (Oct 24, 2013)

All put together now off to bass pro to get a scope mount. I'm gonna get a 1 piece integral mount


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Oct 24, 2013)

That looks great! Much better then before IMO.


----------



## Vance1012 (Oct 24, 2013)

And the scope is mounted!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 24, 2013)

Man, that looks very nice.


----------



## wareagle700 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice work. Good to see another abused rifle brought back to life.


----------



## James kiser (Dec 1, 2013)

wareagle700 said:


> Get some brake cleaner from an auto parts store. It works great for removing paint.


^^^ this


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks fine! Nice coloration on the stock.


----------



## doublebarrel (Dec 3, 2013)

Beautiful job. BB


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm loving that stock!  Was it from Stockys?  My first real deer rifle was a 308 ADL that has seen lots of use and I've considered upgrading it.


----------



## Vance1012 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes I ordered the stock and bdl conversion kit from stockys, cost around $300, well worth it though


----------



## Beretta682 (Dec 12, 2013)

Very nice.  You did well.


----------

